# Floetrol, water, paint - ratio? -to minimize brush strokes



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm painting my doors tomorrow and I wanna cut back on the heavy brush marks. What ratio or percent of floetrol, water, and paint do you use?


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

newbpainter said:


> I'm painting my doors tomorrow and I wanna cut back on the heavy brush marks. What ratio or percent of floetrol, water, and paint do you use?


First off just use Flotrol, no water, use a high quality paint and brush. When it come to semi-gloss or satin paint don't skimp on what you spend. But I am a little bias since I sell Ben Moore. Products that have performed excellent in self leveling with out flotrol is Aura semi-gloss as well as Waterborne Satin Impervo. But I am sure there are other great products out there as well. As far as ratio's go, many painters go by feel but there is information on the back of the flotrol container. Good Luck....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

First off just use Flotrol, no water, use a high quality paint and brush.

With quality products,you should not need to add either one


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

There are a lot of "high quality" products out there that do indeed benefit from Floetrol. These upper end paints like Duration and Accolade are based off a rapid drying Acrylic DTM formulation. Good luck getting a smooth finish without an additive. They dry so fast you see every stroke. 

With Accolade I usually put 1-2 ounces per quart.


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

There may be many high end products that benefit from adding Flotrol. But I will admit not being a painter and doing my own work with Semi-Gloss Aura with a very good stiff brush I had zero brush marks.....on 6 panel doors no less. Drys fast, yes, but levels quickly from my use. 

Same result with Aura exterior, had a painting contractor say it looks sprayed on when you done. 

As I said before don't skimp on the applicators as well as look at a good high end paint. Duration from what I hear is a good paint but Accolade has many mixed reviews.


----------

